# Aston Martin DBS Correction Detail.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

******Aston Martin DBS Correction Detail.******

You may want to get a brew as this is a long post!!!!!

Booked in for a full correction detail this absolutly awsome 6.0L V12 beast was going to get some Mirror Finish Details love. The correction was carried out over two long days.

The car was only a few months old and to the owner origionally looked ok when he picked it up. Except for the guy cleaning the car with a spray bottle of something and a sponge. Was only after the owner who is a complete petrol head had washed it a few times noticed all the swirls, scratches and holograms all over the car. I can understand why he was pretty upset as this car is a big investment.

So I set off Thursday and Friday for sunny North Wales and carried out my magic on the car for him.

On arrival. Dosen't look too bad but will see more soon.









I always stick to my usual wash method so I cracked on with the wheels first. As the car had the ceramic braked fitted I dicided on a real soft approach and used Chemical Guys Diablo Gel, making sure none got on the disk. Several brushed used.



























Rinsed off and I decided to seal them there whilst wet, so a generous layer of Permanon was applied to the fronts and backs. Left for five minutes then rinsed again.









Leaving me with this.



























Next up was washing. Used my usual foam, rinse, foam and two bucket method changing the rinse water half way.



























Washed.









Clayed.









Dried.








(Did not really use the blade, was a joke with the customer!!!)

The car was moved out into the sun to see what damage the dealer did. 































































Know wonder he was a bit upset. They gave it a good butchering. Car taken inside under the lights and correction began. Paint was not as soft as I was thinking and the car was done with a 3 stage process. Light cut, polish and refining.



















The concentration on my face.



























Marring in Bumper.









Corrected.









After Compounding and slowly gettting there.



























I wrapped up day one ready for polishing and refining on day two.

Day two.

The weather was a bit damper today and took a few products to decide on for polishing, Prima seemed to respond quite well and stayed quite oily giving a good work time so I stuck with this for polishing the whole car.









Some slight marks left after compounding removed at the polishing stage.









Removed.









Not a cheap car to tax. 









Almost finished polishing.



























Changed to a spot pad for some of the smaller details.


















Bit of a difficult place to get the rotary into so used a 3" extension giving me this.









Went round all the smaller areas with the spot pad.

The car was then refined with a blue 3M pad and my all time favourite finishing polish Ultrafina, several minutes were spent per section to finish the car off.

LSP was either going to be Zaino Z2 or a wax. On discussing the finish with the customer and that the car will only really be used at weekend and locked away all week we decided on a wax. And Swissvax Best of Show was applied to the car by hand.
Waxing the radiator grille.









Left the wax to cure for an hour or so while I went round the car cleaning off any polish from door shuts, body joins etc. Half of that time was removing polish residue from the supplying dealer; it was all over the place. Stuck in door handles, all round the window rubbers and the grilles in the bonnet. They must employ a real muppet to prep the cars.
Tyres were dressed and wax buffed off. Engine and interior were not touched.

Finished shots....enjoy!!!!













































































































Thought you may like to see the inside.









For once there was some day light and some sun so the car was wheeled outside for some arty outside shots.





















































































































































































All in all a great few long days on a superb car.

Thanks to the customer for the bacon butties and coffee.

Hope you enjoyed reading.

Cheers
Steve :car:​


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. No excuse for charging that much tax, where will the eco pandering stop ? now i'm not naive enough to think global warming doesn't exist, but, why does the government think it can be stopped by ripping people off ? If Aston Martin went bust, the oil would get burned some other way, and like it or not it will get used up. It needs to be a collective effort, instead of just punishing people who are brave / clever / adroit or lucky enough to afford such things.


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

Stunning !!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work on a great car!.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job owner must be happy now :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning work Steve :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome car and awesome work Steve. :thumb:


----------



## fastbreak79 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice finish, nice gloss :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW. I'd love one of those!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant correction there, the car looks faultless all the way through, very good work on the whole car, i honestly thought the paint was black in colour first, its a nice grey colour.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Steve. My all time favourite car and an amazing colour combination. Superb job as always!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work there Steve
love the shapes on this car,the polishing really sets the curves off
what did the owner think of the difference from dealer to this
suprises me all the time on a any car really how they think that the finish is ok,are they blind,or most likely not bothered as they have the cash


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys. I did not realise one of these is £175k plus it had ceramic brakes. 

A lot of money for a motor.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work, Id sell an important organ for one of those!!!!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome mate. No excuse for charging that much tax, where will the eco pandering stop ? now i'm not naive enough to think global warming doesn't exist, but, why does the government think it can be stopped by ripping people off ? If Aston Martin went bust, the oil would get burned some other way, and like it or not it will get used up. It needs to be a collective effort, instead of just punishing people who are brave / clever / adroit or lucky enough to afford such things.


Well said, especially as this car only get used at weekends - Nobody does 40k miles per year yet a 1.0 Aygo gets free Tax and probably actually uses more fuel with the average owner doing 12k+ miles a year compared to an Aston like this doing 3-5k per year - Really boils my blood!

Well done on the car though, lovely job and what a stunning motor!!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work looks stunning


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely car

its only £1k because its the brand new car tax. showroom tax is it? come time to renew, it will just be the highest band, £465 or what ever it is


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful motor, super job buddy!


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround. My heart did skip about 10 beats when i saw the waterblade....  (I take it you dont carry it round with you.....)


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Tax £1000 This country is a F*****G disgrace . great job on the car


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Shocking dealer prep, stunning work by your good self. After shots in the sun are fantastic.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

rob750 said:


> Tax £1000 This country is a F*****G disgrace . great job on the car


As someone else said, the £1000 us just the 1st year showroom tax, same as any big car. The annual tax is in the £450ish band.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

You can keep your ferraris and lambos, if I won the lottery its the DBS for me.



DetailMyCar said:


> Well said, especially as this car only get used at weekends - Nobody does 40k miles per year yet a 1.0 Aygo gets free Tax and probably actually uses more fuel with the average owner doing 12k+ miles a year compared to an Aston like this doing 3-5k per year - Really boils my blood!


Hallelujah!!!! Well said that man. I cannot understand why the government cant see this either. If everyone ditched their cars and went out and bought "eco" cars what would the government do? Everyone would be paying £220 a year.
Bin road tax, stick 5p on a lt of petrol and diesel and then everyone pays for the miles they do.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

stunning car..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking job as always Steve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Panther said:


> Fantastic turnaround. My heart did skip about 10 beats when i saw the waterblade....  (I take it you dont carry it round with you.....)


The water blade was used today on a few cars. Dealer splash and a dash jobs the blade is used all the time.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great job Steve.These are a car and a half,did work on one last summer at shiny land belonging to a Stoke player absolutely loved it.

Looks great now mate.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:
great job


----------

